# (Wanted( Custom Car headlight Glasses



## Saintjie (9/5/20)

Hey guys, was wondering if anyone in here can help me out. I got a set of custom 2nd hand headlights for my car (1st pic) it has a clear glass lens/cover, but unfortunately the right hand side glass/lens is damaged beyond repair. My orginal headlight glass isn't as clear as the custom ones i bought, from the inside of the orginal headlight glass, its full of lines/ridges and branding etc. The outside is smooth. 

To import a set of that same custom headlights during this pandemic is a no go and its very rare to find a 2nd hand set. 

Does anyone perhaps know of a company or a person that can make me a clear headlight glass/lens in SA, or is there a way i can make the orginal headlight glass as clear as the custom one as i got 2 spare orginal glasses. 

Any help would be appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (9/5/20)

The inside must have ridges for beam focusing specific for our keep left roads. ie the beam focus is away from the white line on the right.
If the inside of the lens is stained, perhaps an acid wash can remove the stains. Start with a mild citric acid and if that doesnt work move onto stronger varieties.
If the outside is stained, you will need fine jewelers rouge to polish out the stains.

The 3rd pic looks like the glass is not meant for our roads, the arrow points to what would be the white line/ road center.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Saintjie (10/5/20)

The 3rd and 2nd pic is actually the oem glass, the 1st pic is the custom one.


----------



## blujeenz (10/5/20)

Saintjie said:


> The 3rd and 2nd pic is actually the oem glass, the 1st pic is the custom one.


I see, so the arrow could mean center of car.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (10/5/20)

Looks like the new is polycarbon and not glass like the old?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saintjie (10/5/20)

Raindance said:


> Looks like the new is polycarbon and not glass like the old?
> 
> Regards


Im 110% sure its glass, when i removed the broken pieces of the headlight i got a nice cut from it lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (10/5/20)

Saintjie said:


> Im 110% sure its glass, when i removed the broken pieces of the headlight i got a nice cut from it lol


I’m just guessing but think having something like that custom made would cost an arm and a leg. Just make do with the old until after economic reform.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (10/5/20)

Lockdown, sorry, I meant lockdown.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Saintjie (10/5/20)

Yeah im in no rush to get one now, im oem ones is fine for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (14/5/20)

Saintjie said:


> Hey guys, was wondering if anyone in here can help me out. I got a set of custom 2nd hand headlights for my car (1st pic) it has a clear glass lens/cover, but unfortunately the right hand side glass/lens is damaged beyond repair. My orginal headlight glass isn't as clear as the custom ones i bought, from the inside of the orginal headlight glass, its full of lines/ridges and branding etc. The outside is smooth.
> 
> To import a set of that same custom headlights during this pandemic is a no go and its very rare to find a 2nd hand set.
> 
> ...



https://www.google.co.za/shopping/p...-4vTSN5g,prmr:1,pid:13961672161177348224,cs:1
Hope this helps.


----------

